# Allergies :(



## Phantasmox (Aug 3, 2011)

My boyfriend and I want to get a cat really badly but I'm allergic  Today we went to play with some cats at Petco and when I got home, I noticed that I had itchy red blotches wherever I had touched my face. I guess it's only on my face that I get a reaction so it's not too bad, but I thought I'd get over my cat allergy with age, like with my dog allergy. Guess not. :sad2

Anyway, I heard that some breeds are less allergenic than others? Like the Javanese/Balinese. Is this true? I know the allergens are in their saliva but I also prefer not to have a cat that sheds like crazy. Any advice?


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Google "hypoallergenic cats" and do some research.
Siberians are also said to be a good choice. They shed but only twice a year and if to groom them during these periods you can keep the hair under control.
I see your in Arizona, a Siberian might not be a good choice for your hot climate.


----------



## Phantasmox (Aug 3, 2011)

I did google hypoallergenic cats but from what I've seen, they don't really "exist". There's companies that try to breed cats without the allergen but they're too expensive and not enough proof. Any cat that I get would be exclusively indoors so a thick-coated cat like a Siberian wouldn't have to deal with the heat, but I'd rather get a shorter (and thinner) haired cat. I was mostly wondering if there was anyone here who has experience with allergies to cats (whether personally or knew someone) and could tell me what helped for them or if it's true that certain breeds are better for allergies than others.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

My daughter has allergies to both cats and dogs. We had 3 cats and 2 dogs at one time before we had to move into an apartment (found lovely homes for all when we did). As long as she took zyrtec everyday she was fine with our three. However she moved out on her own this last year and got a kitten. She broke out in big welts all over. 
I've heard some people react to some cats but not other cats. I guess its just the luck of the draw.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

From what I know, Javanese/Balinese are not hypoallergic. Siberian is the only cat breed (as of what I know) that is truly hypoallergic. They produce very low Fel D1 protein. You can ask for fur samples from the breeder to test before you decide to buy.

Sphinx and Devon Rex/Cornish Rex are "pseudo hypoallergic". That is, they rarely shed, so cat allergic people can live under the same roof with them. However, they do produce normal amount of Fel D1, so if the allergic people pet/hug/play with them, they will still have reaction.


----------



## Phantasmox (Aug 3, 2011)

I guess I can just take allergy meds for the rest of my life lol, I already take other pills anyway (legally). I also heard about a wash that you can wipe your cat down with, and it deactivates the protein- Allerpet C? The reviews on Amazon were mostly good.

The only thing about going with pedigreed cats like Siberians is that they're hard to find at shelters, and we were planning on adopting a shelter kitty rather than finding a breeder. I want to be able to cuddle with my kitty


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

I remember when I was at the SPCA one girl was hanging around different cats trying to figure out which ones would be bad for her allergies. Since she was allergic, being able to hang around, pet, and deal with the different cats helped her find one that triggered her allergies less than others.

Not sure how practical that is, but it could be a option if you want to adopt.


----------



## Phantasmox (Aug 3, 2011)

I was considering doing that. Wouldn't I have to go in a few different times so I don't mistake one cat reaction to another? Or maybe I'll just rub their fur on different spots of my face lol. Anyway, I'll give that a shot too!


----------



## 2HimmysMom (Jul 9, 2011)

:cat I think the advice of the "meeting" cats deal is probably your best bet. I will say it's not always hair length so keep that i mind. I have 2 himalayans and they have LONG hair and have 4 friends who are allergic to cats. All can hang out and pet my cats (so long as they wash their hands before any eye touching). One of them my oldest cat loves so much she sleeps in the guest bed with him! We currently keep them (please no one hate me for this) clipped like lions but even with all long hair it was the same. Sounds like you really want this...have you considered just a smaller dog if your not allergic?! Just a thought, Good luck!


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

I can't be around DS/LH cats for very long without my sinuses turning into cement and my going itch crazy. I have 1 Balinese and 1 Javanese and have no issues what so ever. Yes the protein in carried in their saliva (Balis and Javis have about 10% of the protein compared to other cats) but Franklin, my Javanese, likes nothing better than to roll over on his back grab my head and lick fo as long as my back can stand it. No issues what so ever. Submitted FYI


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

"my eyes going itch crazy"

"lick my forehead"


----------

